# On the Fly!



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Co-Written by FishingFoolBG and BuckeyeAngler

Thought I would share our fishing trip that my brother and I went on last month. My brother got a job out in New Mexico where I'm living, so I flew back home and we fished our way back.... Enjoy

Departed from Ohio, west bound. 6:30 am. 4/18 and the journey began. 

Our first stop landed us in Northern Ohio so FFBG could pick up a 4wt rod and reel from an old college buddy. We were planning on fishing for steelhead that day but with heavy rains the previous night, the rivers were blown So after a short visit, we were on I-80 due west headed for Colorful Colorado.









We made it through Indian, Illinois, Iowa and almost to the Nebraska/Colorado border in 13 hours.... The weather was nasty and gray the whole way. We were dead tired and ended up just sleeping in the car so we could get an early start

We almost stopped to check it out in Iowa but decided we didnt need anymore coffee.









Departed from Nebraska on 4/19 with an early start and we on our final leg to Colorado. That morning that weather was still gloomy and we had not seen the sun since we left.

That day we only had six hours of driving until we were to reach Rocky Mountain National Park. As we crossed the border into Colorado, the clouds seemed to open and we were met with blue sunny skies









After driving in rain and sleet we were happy to see some sunlight. Arriving in CO we were met with the backdrop of the Rocky Mountains and boy did this make us happy. Once we were in CO, it was a breeze and we were ready to get some fishing in! After a stop in Estes Park to pick up licenses and some flies, we were back on the road headed to Moraine Park Campground. After a scenic 20-minute drive climbing in elevation the whole time, we had finally arrived to the park! We actually got lucky and didnt have to pay to enter the park (National Park Week) so the admission was free and landed up saving 20 bucks score!









As we circled the campground we noticed that we would be 1 of 3 groups camping in the park. We easily found a nice campsite blocked from the wind and set up camp for the first night.








These are Eagle Nest Outfitters (ENO) camping hammocks that I have been talking about to a few members on FE. These suckers are pretty sweet, lightweight, rain fly, bug net and pretty darn comfortable. Also, you really have to try to fall out of these things. I was able to roll around and not worry about falling out. These definitely arent ideal for cold weather camping but can be done. 

















FFBG is his hammock.

RMNP is insane, from the mountains that surround the park to the elk that roam the campground. It sure is a special place.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The elk were everywhere! Never been that close to a heard of 50 elk before. It sure was pretty sweet to be flying fishing near them!





































After we got camp set up and ate some food we decided to check out the Big Thompson in the park. The weather was starting to get cold and the wind didn&#8217;t go away so we only fished for an hour with nothing to show for. I just wanted to scout the river and see how it looked and boy was it low and clear! Spooked 3 trout in the first run I peered into. The Big T menders through a meadow with Pikes Peak towering above. It sure is a humbling experience being in such a beautiful place and being able to do something we love. 


















After scouting the river we called it a day and made our way back to camp. As we got back to camp, we were greeted by BuckeyeAnglers&#8217; old college roommate. He had a job interview in Denver and decided to drive out and fish with us on our trip!










After a couple cold ones and cast iron potatoes and onions with ham and baked beans over the fire, we called it a night.

The next morning we woke up to cold temps and snowy weather. We decided to fish the Big T through the park, as it was only a five-minute walk from our campsite. The weather was still cold and small snowflakes had started to come down. We fished the river hard that afternoon and evening. The wind was sure making it hard to get a cast in without blowing your fly 5 feet from the river. We stuck it out as long as we could and FFBG was able to bring a few small browns to the net. We really had to work for these fish and sneaking up to a run was the way to get a hookup. Beadhead Zebra Mides in size 22-24 were getting the most attention.








One of the little browns

This was some tough fishing and BuckeyeAngler and our buddy were still getting used to throwing the long rod. This didn&#8217;t discourage them one bit, they stuck with it through the cold and wind.

Our buddy had his interview scheduled for the next morning, so we decided to camp an extra night with him at RMNP. As the sun was setting you could see some storm clouds rolling in over the mountains and we knew we were in for some snow. Not long after the sunset, the snow really started to come down. By the next morning we woke up to a few inches of snow!









Packing up camp in the morning wasn&#8217;t fun but we were excited to fish some new waters. The Big T is a nice stream with deep undercut banks and some nice runs and pools. If it wasn&#8217;t for the strong winds I think we could have got into a few more. It was still a great experience being able to fish in such a beautiful place&#8230;.

Our next destination- South Platte Cheeseman Canyon and we promise there will be more fish porn&#8230;


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Our next destination- South Platte Cheeseman Canyon and we promise there will be more fish pictures&#8230;


After a fun morning in the snow we were headed south to Cheeseman Canyon near Deckers, CO. The drive south was beautiful and the weather improved as we descended from around 8,000 feet in elevation. 

We made our way south towards Deckers and after the 3 hours of driving we were pulling up to the South Platte River. 









As we pulled up to Flies and Lies in Deckers we could see the banks lined with fly fisherman. The road follows the river for a few miles and the access to the river is fairly easy to manage. We talked with a few guys in the fly shop and they sure were friendly and helpful. If anyone decides to fish at the South Platte, I would certainly stop in and talk with the guys. Alright, now on to fishing&#8230;

Since it was already around 11 am when we got ready to start fishing, we decided to fish the stretch through town. We found a pull off to park and hiked down to the river. The river was super clear and spot fishing for feeding fish was the name of the game. 


















After about an hour of hiking around and spooking fish, FFBG was able to find a pod of fish that were actively feeding. Shortly after he hooked up with the first fish on the South Platte. 









Fish on!



















Soon after he released the first Rainbow, he was on another fish!









Thanks to Buckeye Angler for snapping a sweet picture of me landing the fish!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

We stuck around that area for a while and I was helping BuckeyeAngler and his buddy on fly casting and getting a good drift down. I started to get on BuckeyeAnglers&#8217; nerves, so I let him work the stretch alone. As I started to walk away I looked back and BuckeyeAnglers&#8217; rod was bent over. He had his first trout on his new 9&#8217; foot 5 wt TFO and Albright topwater 4/5 reel (Thanks to BFAD for hooking him up with the reel). He played the rainbow like a champ and I helped in netting the fish. The fish took a speckled wing RS2 #18. 




























We managed a few more hookups and break off towards the evening. The wind wasn&#8217;t as bad but still had some strong guests that made casting tricky.

Our plan was to camp at the Lone Rock Campground right on the river but when we pulled up there was a rope across the entrance so we figured it was closed. Not wanting to break any rules or laws, we went a few miles down river and found the South Platte Campground.









There weren&#8217;t enough trees for three hammocks so we opted to set up the tent for the night. The camp host pulled up later that night and we talked with him for a few. He informed us that the Lone Rock campground was open, but he just puts a rope across the entrance to keep people from driving through the campground. Wish we would have known that since it was on a good stretch of water&#8230;.










The next morning we decided to hike into Cheeseman Canyon. We got to the Trailhead parking lot at about 7:30 am and we were the third car in the parking lot. After rigging up and throwing on the waders, we descended into the canyon via Gill trail. After a 20-minute hike, we could hear and see the river.



























Cheesman Canyon sure is a breathtaking place. As we were hiking the trail above the river, we could spot HUGE trout in the runs and pools. FFBG started freaking out and bolted for the river. 

FFBG rigged up with a dry double dropper; using a size 16 BWO dry with a size 20 gray RS2 14&#8217;&#8217; behind, then he dropped tiny midge 24&#8217;&#8217; behind that.

BuckeyeAngler and his buddy rigged up a dry dropper rig to get used to casting 2 flies. They were getting some tangles so I told them just to stick with 2 flies.

After 30 minutes of fishing some runs and pocket water, FFBG&#8217;s dry fly got dunked and he pulled out a colorful brown. He took the bottom fly, which was a size 24 zebra midge that he tied up before the trip.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

This river is full of trout and made it pretty frustrating for us all. The hardest part was finding out what they were keying in on. We had many looks on the dry fly but couldn&#8217;t get a take. So FFBG busted out his 7x tippet and went to work. 

FFBG spotted a big trout in some slack water and after about 30 minutes fishing for him he had nothing to show for. He worked over to a run close by and was able to pull out a 12&#8217;&#8217; rainbow on the size 24 zebra midge. 

So after not getting the big one to commit, FFBG switched up his rig to a double dropper under an indicator. A RS2 as the top fly with a size 20 flashback pheasant tail nymph trailing. FFBG was determined to catch this fish. FFBG snuck back up to the rock he was hiding near and flopped his line near the whirlpool that was being created by the rocks and two different currents. FFBG couldn&#8217;t see his indicator and a few seconds after the flies hit the water, FFBG felt a slight &#8220;tap&#8230;tap&#8230;&#8221; FFBG raised the rod and we all heard a big splash on the surface. FFBG stood up and to his amazement, had the beast hooked up!!!
At this point I think I (FFBG) shat myself a little&#8230; not worrying about the soil in my drawers, I screamed to BuckeyeAngler&#8230; BIG FISH!!!

She did not want to come in and I was worried about the rocks slicing through my 7x tippet! 
After what seemed like 45 minutes, I was able to land this spectacular fish on my 4wt!


















At this point, the soil had begun to accumulate in my waders...









21&#8217;&#8217; on the dot and she took the size 20 flashback PT.









And the beast was released unharmed after a photo op. This would be my new PB rainbow beating my previous one from the SJ at 20&#8217;&#8217; and would be the biggest fish I landed on my 4wt and 7x tippet!

After that, this was the last fish landed in Cheeseman Canyon. BuckeyeAngler and his buddy got the skunk but stuck with it even though the number of fish weren&#8217;t there, not to mention the scenery made up for it. The hike out got the heart pumping but FFBG was grinning ear to ear the whole way out&#8230;

Third and finale part- The Rio Grand Gorge and the good ol San Juan.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice. my family lived in pueblo when I was very young. unfortunately they moved back to ohio. ugh.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet!

I have been camping in an ENO hammock for the last 2 years, I'll never go back to a tent! So comfortable, and so easy to pack. The hammock takes up as much space as a softball when packed.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome pics, great report... I look forward to reading more of your adventures. Lucky fellas!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome pics and stories....thanks for sharing!


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Great trip and pictures. The S. Platte is a special river and quite a sight to see. Was Horse Creek dumping silt below the Deckers Bridge when you were there? How about the forest fire remnants heading North on 126 from Deckers towards 285? Its crazy to see that kind of forest devastation. BTW, the last time I was in Cheesman I lost a #26 mercury midge...You didn't happen to find one there did you?  If you get a chance to get back out to CO you should check out the Frying Pan. It has all of the traits of the Platte, but with hatches that just dwarf those that you'll find on the Platte either below Cheesman or above Spinney.


----------

